# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  ऐसा मजाक बड़े भाई की बीवी हो गई प्रेगनेंट

## ravi chacha

छोटे भाई ने किया ऐसा मजाक बड़े भाई की बीवी हो गई प्रेगनेंट 

कई बार मजाक-मजाक में गंभीर दुर्घटनाएं हो जाती है लेकिन एक व्*यक्ति के साथ उसके छोटे भाई ने ही कुछ ऐसा मजाक कर दिया कि उसकी पत्*नी प्रेगनेंट हो गई। एक युवक ने सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट पर अपने मजाक को लेकर पोस्*ट की है जिसमें उसने बताया है कि कैसे उसके बड़े भाई से दूर रह रही उसकी पत्*नी प्रेगनेंट हो गई।

----------


## ravi chacha

युवक ने लिखा है कि मैं और मेरा बड़ा भाई टोरंटो में रहते हैं जबकि मेरी भाभी न्*यूयॉर्क में रहती है जहां वो एक कॉलेज में जाती है। इस वजह से दोनों आपस में मिल नहीं पाते। युवक ने आगे लिखा है नवंबर में उन दानों ने मेरे बड़े भाई के जन्*मदिन पर मिलने का प्रोग्राम बनाया।

इसलिए मेरे भाई ने मुझसे कहा क*ि मैं अपने दास्*तों के यहां चला जाऊं क्*योंकि वो अपनी पत्*नी के साथ उसका बर्थडे 'सेलिब्रेट' करना चाहता था। हमने प्*लान बना लिया और तय दिन पर अपने दोस्*तों के यहां जाने से पहले मैंने अपने भाई से मजाक करने का मूड बनाया।

----------


## ravi chacha

युवक आगे लिखता है, उस दिन सुबह जल्*दी उठने के बाद मैंने उसके लिए एक छोटा बर्थडे गिफ्ट छोड़ा। हमारे किचन में एक बोर्ड है जिस पर हम एक दूसरे के लिए मैसेज छोड़कर जाते हैं। मैंने उस बोर्ड पर एक कंडोम के साथ मैसेज छोड़ा कि जन्*मदिन की शुभकामनाएं भाई, मजे करो। दरअसल मैंने इस कंडोम में छेद कर दिया था। मुझे लगा कि मेरा भाई समझदार है और वो मेरा मजाक सझकर इसे फेंक देगा। लेकिन ऐसा नहीं हुआ।

----------


## ravi chacha

कुछ समय बाद क्रिसमस पर उसने घरवालों को बताया कि वो उसकी पत्*नी के साथ शिफ्ट हो रहा है क्*योंकि वो प्रेगनेंट है। यह सुनते ही मैंने उसे बधाई दी और पूछा कि वो इतनी जल्*द पिता नही बनना चाहता था तो फिर यह कैसे हुआ।

पोस्*ट में आगे लिखा है कि युवक के बड़े भाई ने उसे बताया कि उसके बर्थडे के दिन जो कंडोम यूज किया वो फट गया था। युवक ने तब अपने भाई को सच बताया जिसके बाद दोनों भाई काफी देर तक हंसते रहे।

----------


## sangeeta1

> छोटे भाई ने किया ऐसा मजाक बड़े भाई की बीवी हो गई प्रेगनेंट 
> 
> कई बार मजाक-मजाक में गंभीर दुर्घटनाएं हो जाती है लेकिन एक व्*यक्ति के साथ उसके छोटे भाई ने ही कुछ ऐसा मजाक कर दिया कि उसकी पत्*नी प्रेगनेंट हो गई। एक युवक ने सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट पर अपने मजाक को लेकर पोस्*ट की है जिसमें उसने बताया है कि कैसे उसके बड़े भाई से दूर रह रही उसकी पत्*नी प्रेगनेंट हो गई।





> युवक ने लिखा है कि मैं और मेरा बड़ा भाई टोरंटो में रहते हैं जबकि मेरी भाभी न्*यूयॉर्क में रहती है जहां वो एक कॉलेज में जाती है। इस वजह से दोनों आपस में मिल नहीं पाते। युवक ने आगे लिखा है नवंबर में उन दानों ने मेरे बड़े भाई के जन्*मदिन पर मिलने का प्रोग्राम बनाया।
> 
> इसलिए मेरे भाई ने मुझसे कहा क*ि मैं अपने दास्*तों के यहां चला जाऊं क्*योंकि वो अपनी पत्*नी के साथ उसका बर्थडे 'सेलिब्रेट' करना चाहता था। हमने प्*लान बना लिया और तय दिन पर अपने दोस्*तों के यहां जाने से पहले मैंने अपने भाई से मजाक करने का मूड बनाया।





> युवक आगे लिखता है, उस दिन सुबह जल्*दी उठने के बाद मैंने उसके लिए एक छोटा बर्थडे गिफ्ट छोड़ा। हमारे किचन में एक बोर्ड है जिस पर हम एक दूसरे के लिए मैसेज छोड़कर जाते हैं। मैंने उस बोर्ड पर एक कंडोम के साथ मैसेज छोड़ा कि जन्*मदिन की शुभकामनाएं भाई, मजे करो। दरअसल मैंने इस कंडोम में छेद कर दिया था। मुझे लगा कि मेरा भाई समझदार है और वो मेरा मजाक सझकर इसे फेंक देगा। लेकिन ऐसा नहीं हुआ।





> कुछ समय बाद क्रिसमस पर उसने घरवालों को बताया कि वो उसकी पत्*नी के साथ शिफ्ट हो रहा है क्*योंकि वो प्रेगनेंट है। यह सुनते ही मैंने उसे बधाई दी और पूछा कि वो इतनी जल्*द पिता नही बनना चाहता था तो फिर यह कैसे हुआ।
> 
> पोस्*ट में आगे लिखा है कि युवक के बड़े भाई ने उसे बताया कि उसके बर्थडे के दिन जो कंडोम यूज किया वो फट गया था। युवक ने तब अपने भाई को सच बताया जिसके बाद दोनों भाई काफी देर तक हंसते रहे।


चाचू बहुत अच्छी पोस्ट

----------

